# Torque App Fun Stuff



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

My latest creation 

I made a transmission health page because I'm paranoid now that I've had it replaced haha. 

Speaking of does anyone know how to remove pages from the realtime view? I need 1 or two pages, max but for some reason there are 7 pages by default. It would be cool if I could remove them like a home screen on your phone.


----------

